

Quote for Entrepreneurs--December 2014 - skmurphy
http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2014/12/31/quotes-for-entrepreneurs-december-2014/

======
MichaelCrawford
“One has to make a decision when a condition is likely to degenerate if
nothing is done.” Peter Drucker in Management: Tasks, Responsibilities, and
Practices

My father's take: "Do something, even if it's stupid!" \-- Charles Russell
Crawford

------
skmurphy
Here are my top six from the December 2014 list:

"Entrepreneurs depend entirely on their own abilities for their financial
security, because they realize that the only security is the security they
create themselves." Dan Sullivan in “The Great Crossover”

“The answers you get depend upon the questions you ask.” Thomas Kuhn

Scale back your long hopes to a short period. While we speak, envious time
will have already fled: seize the day, trusting as little as possible in
tomorrow. Horace in "Ode XI: To Leuconoe"

"No one can truly understand the life of an entrepreneur but another
entrepreneur." Philadelphia Startup Leaders Manifesto

"We're all self-made men, but not very many of us have stayed on the job." Kin
Hubbard

"You're competing against people in a state of flow, people who are truly
committed, people who care deeply about the outcome." Seth Godin in "Texting
While Working"

